
Wikileaks in Iceland court victory over payments blockade - praptak
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-22294108
======
eesmith
From 25 April 2013. Not a new court win. See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4247220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4247220)
with 50 comments, from about that time.

~~~
praptak
You are right, I posted the wrong link. There's actual news in that case:
[https://grapevine.is/news/2019/04/25/valitor-sentenced-to-
pa...](https://grapevine.is/news/2019/04/25/valitor-sentenced-to-
pay-1-2-billion-isk-over-wikileaks-payment-block/)

